

OnDeck raises another $77m – almost $1B in fundings - iamchmod
http://www.forbes.com/sites/hollieslade/2014/03/06/small-business-algorithm-lender-ondeck-raises-77m/

======
mathattack
They have a fantastic business model: Big data plus lending to the
underserved.

